# [FreeBSD 8, gnome, compiz-fusion] Did not receive a reply?



## bleakwind (Nov 30, 2009)

T61,freebsd8,nvidia drive run well,
but compiz-fusion can't start...


```
bleakwind# ./start-compiz 
bleakwind# GConf ??????????????????????? ORBit ?? TCP/IP ?????????????? NFS ????????? http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ ???????(???? -  1: 
???????????Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy 
blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
GConf ??????????????????????? ORBit ?? TCP/IP ?????????????? NFS ????????? http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ ???????(???? -  1: ???????????Did 
not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, 
the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
GConf ??????????????????????? ORBit ?? TCP/IP ?????????????? NFS ????????? http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ ???????(???? -  1: ???????????Did 
not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, 
the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
GConf ??????????????????????? ORBit ?? TCP/IP ?????????????? NFS ????????? http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ ???????(???? -  1: ???????????Did 
not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, 
the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
GConf ??????????????????????? ORBit ?? TCP/IP ?????????????? NFS ????????? http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ ???????(???? -  1: ???????????Did 
not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, 
the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
```







xorg.conf:


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@bleakwind.weaverdream.com)  Mon Nov 30 20:
41:03 CST 2009


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "dri2"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "Quadro NVS 140M"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1400x1050"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## bleakwind (Dec 2, 2009)

I remove "GCONF" option, Now it's run well...
Thinks...


----------



## tegaP0PwkubtXdsK (Jul 2, 2010)

bleakwind said:
			
		

> I remove "GCONF" option, Now it's run well...
> Thinks...



What does this mean?  What is the "GCONF option"?

Chris


----------



## robinde (Jan 24, 2012)

I also want to know what is "GCNOF option"?
Robin


----------

